# Hotplates



## mikeinkaty (Mar 22, 2013)

I got the GE 2 burner hotplate at Wal-Mart for $29. I highly recommend it. The one I got was the last one this store had. Much faster heating than my old coil type hotplate. I use the smaller 600 watt burner for boiling water. Haven't used the 900 watt burner yet.

Mike


----------



## Palladium (Mar 22, 2013)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=17477&start=20#p177211

Ito use the G.E. hotplate.


----------



## Captobvious (Mar 22, 2013)

Those seem to be rather popular around these parts, I picked one up a couple weeks ago after seeing them recommended in another thread. Can't wait to try it out personally, just waiting on some additional supplies before I proceed further is all


----------

